# Canadian visa/work permit



## mail2sujin (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey Hello Hi,

Am an IT professional from Bangalore and am keenly looking for immigration to Canada. I have been approached by a few visa consultancy firm. All shall help in getting me a visa. Since I work for a MNC giant, I do not want to quit my job until am sure of getting an offer from Canada. 

Guru's out there, if you can guide me in clarifying few doubts of mine, it shall be of much help : 

1) It's said that only after you get the visa/pr, you have to fly to Canada and then start looking out. My Question is, cant we attend interviews from Bangalore w/o the visa? 

2) The visa consultancy helper assures of assisting in placing us. Can we appy directly through the canadian govt instead of going through the visa consultancy ? 


Any help is much appreciated.


Regards.


----------

